# garázs -> garázst/darázs -> darazsat



## Tina55

Sziasztok!

Van valami nyelvészeti magyarázat a toldalékolásnak erre a formájára?

garázs → gar*ázst*
varázs → var*ázst*

de:

parázs → par*azsat*
darázs → dar*azsat*

Többes szám képzésénél ugyanez a helyzet: garázsok, darazsak. Pedig csak az első betű tér el.
Mi lehet ennek a jelenségnek az oka?


----------



## francisgranada

Tina55 said:


> ... Többes szám képzésénél ugyanez a helyzet: garázsok, darazsak. Pedig csak az első betű tér el. Mi lehet ennek a jelenségnek az oka?


Szia Tina. Vegyük sorjában:

_garázs -_ francia eredetű; 1909 -től adatolható a magyarban.
_darázs -_ ismeretlen eredetű; a 14-ik századtól adatolható.
_parázs - _végsősoron a (dél)szláv _pražiti/prjažiti _igéből származik elvonással; a 16-ik századtól adatolható.
_varázs _- a nyelvújításkor felevenített szó, a délszláv vagy szlovák _vražiti/vražiť _igére vezethető vissza; a 15-ik századtól, illetve 1815-től (újból) adatolható.

Ezzel nyilván nem adtam pontos válasz a kérdésedre (sajnos), viszont azt talán sikerült érzékeltetnem, hogy minden szónak meg van a maga története, vagyis eredete és felbukkanásának/átvételének/elterjedésének időpontja, amit figyelembe kell venni. E tényezők hatással voltak arra, hogy milyen "sémába" lettek ezek a szavak "besorolva" annak idején.  A magyar nyelv nyilván azóta is változott, tehát a mai toldalékok nem feltétlenül felelnek meg egy az egyben az eredetieknek.

U.I. Egy egyszerű spanyol példa, csupán illusztrációként: _movimiento_ (mozgás, mozgalom), de _parla__mento_ (parlament). Az utóbbiban már nem ment végbe a szabályos _-mento >-miento_ fejlemény, mert későbbi szóról van szó (feltehetőleg átvétel az olaszból), míg a _movimiento _szabályos folytatása a latin _movimentum_-nak.


----------



## Zsanna

A jelenség azért is furcsa, mert a többes szám, a tárgyrag (én még ennek hívom) és a birtokos személyragokon kívül más toldalék hozzáadásánál már nem jelentkezik, pl. parázson, parázsban stb.
Ezen kívül a nyelvtan (27. pont) említ magánhangzó rövidülést az í, ú, ű mgh-kat tartalmazó szavak egy részénél (pl. híd - hidak), de tudjuk, hogy más (hosszú) magánhangzót tartalmazó szavak esetében is látható ez - mint Tina55 példáiban (de lehetne még a _kéz_ vagy a _levél_ példáját is említeni). 
(Az idegen eredetű szavak rövidülésről külön szó esik ugyanott a 28. pontban.)
És akkor nem is beszéltünk a tó/ tavak, szó/szavak, fű/füvek stb. esetéről sem...
Az az érzésem, hogy nem könnyű bármiféle (pláne egységes) szabályt is ráhúzni az összes ilyen jellegű rövidülésre.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ...  És akkor nem is beszéltünk a tó/ tavak, szó/szavak, fű/füvek stb. esetéről sem...


 Ezek a szavak azért "egyszerűbbek" (idézőjelben), mert ősi finnugor örökséget képviselnek, tehát elég jól meg tudjuk magyarázni miért _tavak, füvek_ ... és nem _*tók, *fűk ... _


> Az az érzésem, hogy nem könnyű bármiféle (pláne egységes) szabályt is ráhúzni az összes ilyen jellegű rövidülésre.


Nekem az az érzésem, hogy szinte lehetetlen. Sőt lehet, hogy egy külföldi számára praktikusabb minden ilyen "kétes" szót külön megtanulni, mint a gyakorlatban is alkalmazható szabályt találni és ahhoz igazodni. (Ez csak magánvélemény, vagy talán inkább "magánbenyomás".)

Mivel Tina55 kérdése a jelenség okára vonatkozik, nem a szabályokra, próbáljunk erre öszpontosítani. Engem személyszerint érdeklne, hogy regionális szinten (egyes nyelvjárásokban) is ugyanezeket a "toldalékokat" használják-e. Például, hogy valahol a dunántúlon, Erdélyben, vagy bárhol másutt, nincs-e olyan, hogy pl. *_darazsok, *parazsok, stb. _? ...


----------



## franknagy

Csak arról lehet szó, hogy a kérdéses szó, aminek a többes számán rágjuk a gittet, mikor érkezett a magyar nyelvbe.
Azelőtt-e, hogy az á->a  rövidülés elterjet, vagy azután.
Eklatánspélda: _szamár -> szamarak_ kontra_ tanár-> tanárok_.


----------

